# 2 new Fire tablets said to be incoming!!!



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Found this this morning and thought I'd share it...

http://the-digital-reader.com/2017/05/01/two-new-amazon-fire-tablets-cleared-fcc/

The Wifi support is only 802.11 abgn... no ac so they might not be high end models but they still might be interesting...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's a link to the new Fire 8 on Amazon. Coming on June 7th. I do not know how the new fires (7 and  are different from the previous ones. I don't have those, since I'm still enjoying my old HDX 8.9" which has better specs.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I hope they continue the larger screen sizes. I love my HDX 8.9 and will be sad when it stops working. The HD 10.1 was out of stock, but will be back in stock in June or July, I noticed it now says "previous generation" so fingers crossed for another 10.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a press release: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2273573

Looks like they're revamping the 7" and 8" models. Not seeing anything I need. I'm disenchanted with the Fire line, sadly. Samsungs are much better for my uses.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I just bought 2 of the old 8s, dangit.  I like the form factor and the Amazon stuff, but not being able to get a lot of regular Android apps I need on it is pretty close to a deal breaker. Plus the 16gb version is constantly yelling at me that it is out of internal storage space, even though the only thing on internal storage is the freaking Fire OS


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been looking and do not see any real difference in my Fire HD8 ( 6th generation) and the new one.  If they can show me a significant difference I might consider it, but there is no easy way to compare.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> I have been looking and do not see any real difference in my Fire HD8 ( 6th generation) and the new one. If they can show me a significant difference I might consider it, but there is no easy way to compare.


One way to compare is to go to your order for your Fire and click the link there -- it'll take you to the original cached page. Then, in a separate tab, look at the page for the latest model. You should be able to discover how much the specs differ that way.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> One way to compare is to go to your order for your Fire and click the link there -- it'll take you to the original cached page. Then, in a separate tab, look at the page for the latest model. You should be able to discover how much the specs differ that way.


I did that, and specs look identical unless some minor detail wifi connectivity or supported formats, I honestly with my old eyes get dizzy trying to look back and forth to catch differences.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I did get a link to an amazon developers sheet showing differences. The only difference I can see is that it goes from a ARM Mali-T720 MP2 GPU to a 
ARM Mali-T720 MP3 GPU. I did a few searches and cannot find a comparison on those graphics processing units. It also shows an increase in sd card support from 200 GB to 256 GB.

Here's the link to the comparison sheet

https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/devices/kindle-fire/specifications/01-device-and-feature-specifications


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

jkingrph said:


> I did that, and specs look identical unless some minor detail wifi connectivity or supported formats, I honestly with my old eyes get dizzy trying to look back and forth to catch differences.


The only differences I'm aware of between the new Fire HD 8 tablet and the previous (6th) generation are:

microSD card - new model has 256 GB of storage (200 GB in the previous model)
weight - new model is a bit heavier at 13 oz. (previous model is 12 oz.)
price - new model is $79.99 (previous model $89.99)
Both generations have 12-hour battery, 1.3 GHz quad-core processor, 1.5 GB RAM, 1280 x 800 screen resolution, dual-band wi-fi, and same front/rear camera specs.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> The only differences I'm aware of between the new Fire HD 8 tablet and the previous (6th) generation are:
> 
> microSD card - new model has 256 GB of storage (200 GB in the previous model)
> weight - new model is a bit heavier at 13 oz. (previous model is 12 oz.)
> ...


And the GPU, whatever the difference is!


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

The new HD 8 also loses the gyroscope.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was looking at the new fires, The only other difference I see is that they added the color red!! I have the orange Fire 8, would have preferred red, but don't see the point in having a Red and and Orange Fire lol. There are no real reason for me to buy a new one. I was looking for any excuse LOL


----------

